# Other Makes : Kurrent NV2 Neighborhood Electric Vehicle (NEV) 2007 Other Makes: Kurre



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,025.00* (2 Bids)
End Date: Thursday Sep-20-2007 14:00:00 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

